# Test - Please Delete



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Almost right Ian, you put jpg instead of JPG, I have corrected it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Roy. I still don't know how we ( Hilly and I ) did it







.

A poor pic of the ever faithful Lorus Titanium







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Also thanks to Paul pg. We had no chance without you







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Ian and Hilly.









Keep 'em coming.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

OK, so I sort of followed Pauls instructions so with fingers crossed lets see if I can get a picture up. Is there a size limit to pictures my resizing capabilities are a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon you got it about right Joolz.









Nicely done.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

You know that this means that I now have to photograph *all* my watches now.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

So what's wrong with that?









Bring 'em on.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

It will take me months to get decent pictures of them all.

Maybe just a few at a time.

I have got to take pictures of the auction wins and the new Tressa that I got from Roy.

Plus all the ones I find at the car boot sale.

Lucky I'm not sleeping too well at the moment.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good luck Joolz. Take your time and enjoy doing it.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I think I will enjoy joining in now, now that I can show photos in the post.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can see there will be no stopping you now.























Good.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't know, a few nagative comments and I shall be off in a huff. Not that I have seen any here, *We are a friendly lot really.*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think you're right there.









I doubt there will be any negative comments, your first picture is just fine.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I beg to differ, the focus is slightly off and the lighting a little too dark. Still it's a new camera and I'm still getting the hang of it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

In my case criticism of my photographic inability, my taste in watches and my character will be most welcome





















.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

At least they will be able to see what we are talking about. I'm sure that some don't look at my website.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done Joolz, I see it's on your ntl webspace, I must have got it about right then.

I like that record, I haven't got a moon phase.

size is up to you really but about 800 pixels wide is really as big as you need and try and keep it below 150K if poss because of the dial up brigade.

Sometimes though a good photo deserves bigger so go for it if you want to.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Paul

I'm on dial up myself and pictures load slow anyway so I'll keep it to about that size.









I have 4 moonphase all quartz though. I also like 24 hour dials and day & night indicators.

Thanks for all your help, I doubt I would have been able to do it alone.









I'm looking forward to Friday. I might even start the thread myself.


----------

